# Air suspension on Alko chassis



## javea

Has anyone fitted air suspension to an Alko chassis?

Just returned from a short trip to France with the grandchildren and spent a time in the back of the motorhome and didn't realise how harsh the suspension is. Having fitted Vredestein tyres with a much lower pressure than the original Michelins the ride overall is better than it was but travelling over the poor road surfaces that we have makes you realise just how harsh travel in the rear is.

I am happy with the overall handling of the vehicle, just want a more comfortable ride but I don't want to go to the expense of air suspension if it is not going to give a smoother experience.

Any advice from those who have gone down this route would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## bognormike

Mike

see my thread from a few weeks back
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1251133.html#1251133

I haven't been able to twiddle much, and as noted, most comments were about stability rather than harder / softer ride. I've got the same MH as you, but mine had the air suspension on when I got it, so can't compare before / after  At 2.5 - 3 bar it seems comparable with my old Pilote, but I haven't been on any fully loaded trips to try different settings, either overall or a mix of front / back. The tyre setting recommended for Michelins in the handbook are 4.0 front and 5.5 back, mine seem to be in line with this, presumably a higher setting at the rear allows for overhang etc?


----------



## javea

bognormike said:


> Mike
> 
> see my thread from a few weeks back
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1251133.html#1251133
> 
> I haven't been able to twiddle much, and as noted, most comments were about stability rather than harder / softer ride. I've got the same MH as you, but mine had the air suspension on when I got it, so can't compare before / after  At 2.5 - 3 bar it seems comparable with my old Pilote, but I haven't been on any fully loaded trips to try different settings, either overall or a mix of front / back. The tyre setting recommended for Michelins in the handbook are 4.0 front and 5.5 back, mine seem to be in line with this, presumably a higher setting at the rear allows for overhang etc?


Thanks Mike.

You are running at the same pressures that I used when on Michelins. Vredenstein recommended 65 psi on the rears, fronts at 62, certainly a less jarring ride than before but I would like a bit more if possible, I do agree that opinions seem to point to greater stability which I haven't found to be a problem on my outfit.

Mike


----------



## Dave-F

i have air suspension fitted on a tag axle, alko chassis. i was fed up with the clatter and bang from the back. since having fitted i have had no regets. ive done about 3k miles since having fitted and am still pleased with the results. handeling was already good, and is a bit wollowy now and softer, but not so much as would make you feel sea sick but definatly softer.

the othrer advantages are, self leveling, ferry ramp changes, and lowering.

just to make it clear, i had full air suspension not just air bags to help with sagging. have a look at vb air the sysetm i had was 4cs


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Javea,

I have fitted it on the rear, it was quite straight forward and definitely improved the ride in our case.

I can highly recommend the following link which is an excellent pictorial post made by Techno.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120435-techno.html+dunlop

Good Luck


----------



## caz650s

I did not think that you could retro fit air suspension to an alko chassis with torsion bar suspension ... i may be wrong of course !


----------



## steco1958

caz650s said:


> I did not think that you could retro fit air suspension to an alko chassis with torsion bar suspension ... i may be wrong of course !


You could be, as this is what I am looking to do HERE


----------



## rayrecrok

caz650s said:


> I did not think that you could retro fit air suspension to an alko chassis with torsion bar suspension ... i may be wrong of course !


Hi.

Funny that you guessed you are wrong as you are perfectly right in being wrong..

Well there yer go! :wink:

ray.


----------



## apb78a

*Air ride*

Hi I had rear air rides fitted about two years ago to my burstner a class not tag because of the hard bouncy ride .it made no difference and cost £1400 .i can raise and lower back end by about 4inches .i think the fiat suspension on the x250 is to hard.


----------



## Jodi1

The oh is thinking of fitting air suspension to our Stardream as he finds the van a bit wallowey and lurchey (are there such words?) especially when cornering and with the toad on behind. Will this cure the problem and improve stability or is air suspension really only for curing hard suspension?


----------



## listerdiesel

Sounds like folks are talking about two different things.

'Air suspension' implies full air springs that carry all the weight.

'Air assist springs' are add-on units that give extra load carrying capacity.

You can't call air assist springs 'air suspension' as they are not.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok

listerdiesel said:


> Sounds like folks are talking about two different things.
> 
> 'Air suspension' implies full air springs that carry all the weight.
> 
> 'Air assist springs' are add-on units that give extra load carrying capacity.
> 
> You can't call air assist springs 'air suspension' as they are not.
> 
> Peter


Hi.

I think it's like all vacuum cleaners are referred to as Hoovers, Air suspension/Air assist is all the same thing to most folk.

ray.


----------



## apb78a

*Air suspension*

Hi air bags willmprobably cure your problem as I had the samebproblem on a previuse van and it was like a different van to drive no more roll and swaying when wagons went passed .i did not have this problem on this van it is the ride is too hard so fitting air bags did nothing


----------



## pomme1

The air assist systems such as Air-Rides etc are designed to improve stability and to allow you to vary the rear ride height to avoid grounding on ferry ramps and the like. 

They may impact on ride quality but this is wholly incidental to their main function. In my case, they made no difference.

Incidentally, I think Peter is incorrect in stating that Air-Rides and the like can be used to increase carrying capacity. I am pretty certain that this is not the case.

Roger


----------

